# This MES 40S seems like a good deal. Am I wrong?!?!



## goldwingnut54 (Nov 20, 2017)

The internet says they have these in stock locally. I am re-working a used MES 30 GEN 2.5 for my son, and don't have it all sorted out quite yet. But after monkeying around with it for a few weeks, I *DEFINITLEY* see why I need to add some flavor of MES to keep my WSM 18" company. It gets lonely in the shop when I'm away. (grins...) 

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...ker-with-window?storeId=10151&catalogId=10051

And what gen is this thing?? Is it okay??

Thanks!
Stan


----------



## dr k (Nov 20, 2017)

goldwingnut54 said:


> The internet says they have these in stock locally. I am re-working a used MES 30 GEN 2.5 for my son, and don't have it all sorted out quite yet. But after monkeying around with it for a few weeks, I *DEFINITLEY* see why I need to add some flavor of MES to keep my WSM 18" company. It gets lonely in the shop when I'm away. (grins...)
> 
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...ker-with-window?storeId=10151&catalogId=10051
> 
> ...


It looks just like the Gen 1 40 I have but no inside pics, no raised medallion logo on the door just the word Masterbuilt, can't find 20072618 on Amazon, mine is 20070311. When zooming in on Academy pic the sensor on the back wall is higher than mine. Mine is just below the second from the bottom rack. Its a great price but it would be nice to see the inside. The plain looking door with just MASTERBUILT and no logo trademark is a little concerning and mystery part MB number. Maybe call MB.
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2017)

Yup---That's a Gen #1 MES 40, with remote, window, etc.
That's the second best MES made!
I don't understand why it's that cheap---I'd get on it fast.

Bear


----------



## goldwingnut54 (Nov 20, 2017)

I called the East Wichita (KS) location. They said they have 70 in stock. 

Something doesn't sound right....

What is the *BEST *MES model made anyways??


----------



## dr k (Nov 20, 2017)

I just saw a person on FB comment on the Academy $170.00 ad and their pic of the unit they unboxed looks identical to the 20070311 gen 1 40 with emblem on the door. Maybe Academy has an obsolete pic they put up. I commented on the FB post so I'll report back if they respond. 
- Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2017)

At that price, if I was in the market for an MES, I wouldn't hesitate, or discuss it with any other potential buyers.
I'd suck it right up while it's still available at that price. 
Any problems, they'll always take it back, but it looks legit to me.

Bear


----------



## goldwingnut54 (Nov 20, 2017)

Well well well. I'm parked outside Academy with a new MES 40S in my pickem up truck. Trying to think why I might oughtta get a 2nd one for my brother in law.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 20, 2017)

That is probably the lowest price I've ever see on a good model MES 40!!!!!   If your BIL could use one that is a great Christmas gift!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2017)

dward51 said:


> That is probably the lowest price I've ever see on a good model MES 40!!!!!   If your BIL could use one that is a great Christmas gift!




Exactly!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2017)

goldwingnut54 said:


> I called the East Wichita (KS) location. They said they have 70 in stock.
> Something doesn't sound right....
> What is the *BEST *MES model made anyways??




The Generation #2.5 is the best, but the Gen #1 is pretty close. IMO

Bear


----------



## goldwingnut54 (Nov 20, 2017)

If I could figure the best PID controller to buy, I'd get this MES 30 GEN 2.5 all finished up, and if I like it, I'll have a idea whether I want to also set one up for the MES 40S, GEN 1. 

The MES 30 project is going to be a beast, in whatever conditions I might like to cook. It seems that 1200 watts (just converted it yesterday) is plenty of horsepower to hold temps in the cold, wind, or with a big load of cold meat. It was pretty feeble with 800, for yardbird....at least in winter conditions.

*Will I probably want to mod this MES 40S GEN 1 right out of the gate?*

I _COULD_ just do Low and Slow with this 40", since I have a WSM if I need 300+. (Those things are pretty hard to wear out.)

I might want a PID, once I see them work...but for sure a Mailbox Mod....and maybe a Leg/Wheel kit. I can see why they are popular on this board....especially AFTER an add-on Smoke Generator of some sort.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 20, 2017)

The Academy website lists the MES model number as MB20072618.  Apparently they have given it a new number that does not directly correlate to one of the previously documented 40" models.

As to modding a Gen 1, get a pellet tray or pellet tube.  Depending on if the interior above the heating element and the existing smoke chamber are the same as the original Gen 1 or the current generations (I suspect the latter as those parts would be in stock and not specially made), how you use the tray may vary, but a pellet tray or tube is the way to go for smoke.

Oh and one other thing about having a MES and a WSM.  I've been smoking and cooking on a WSM since 2005.  Owned a BBQ Guru since 2006 and that little gem makes a WSM about as set and forget as fire can be. This year I bought a analog 30" MES to custom modify for snack sticks, jerky, and smoked sausage.  I crank the analog element to full on and plug it into a Auber "PID in a box" controller and let the PID run the show. Runs from ambient temp up to about 275* with no problems (I insulated the MES analog with rock wool as one part of the mod).

I have been finding myself using the MES which was "supposed" to be for sticks, jerky and sausage, for other things more and more as of late.  There is something to be said for a PID that can be programmed in up to 6 stages holding a temp within about a degree and the convienence of flipping a switch to start it up vs having to light charcoal, get out the BBQ Guru, etc......   Not saying I don't use the WSM anymore, but it's so easy to toss a couple of chicken thighs, some country style ribs or whatever for just the two of us on the MES and let the PID run the show.  I use a pellet tray for my smoke source.

Running 7 pounds of sticks in the MES Custom SS over apple pellets right now..... (on 4 of the 8 available racks).

*If anyone goes by Academy to check these out, take a couple of snap shots of the floor model (including interior) with your cell phone and post them here.  That would be a great help in identifying what this model actually is and what mods might be advisable for anyone interested in buying one.*


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2017)

Sorry I can't help you with the PID, but there's a few guys on here who are masters at that stuff.

After almost 9 years of MES units, I can pretty much get my Stock Units to do what I want with only an AMNPS inside.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2017)

dward51 said:


> The Academy website lists the MES model number as MB20072618.  Apparently they have given it a new number that does not directly correlate to one of the previously documented 40" models.




I don't even pay attention to their Model numbers any more, since I found out some get their own Model number for no other reason other than the store they are going to.

Bear


----------



## chipnputt (Nov 22, 2017)

thanks for the heads up. I bought one yesterday.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

goldwingnut54 said:


> If I could figure the best PID controller to buy, I'd get this MES 30 GEN 2.5 all finished up, and if I like it, I'll have a idea whether I want to also set one up for the MES 40S, GEN 1.
> 
> The MES 30 project is going to be a beast, in whatever conditions I might like to cook. It seems that 1200 watts (just converted it yesterday) is plenty of horsepower to hold temps in the cold, wind, or with a big load of cold meat. It was pretty feeble with 800, for yardbird....at least in winter conditions.
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

You may want a PID controller at some point.  The questions to determine so are the following:


Do you want to do sausage and/or bacon without fear of temp swings causing fat out? (My MES would swing 35F)
Do you want to get edible chicken skin? (you can push the MES a little with a PID controller for chicken but I wouldn't push it regularly)
Do you more accurate temp holding around the set temp?
Do you want movable grate level temp measuring rather than fixed temp measuring?
Do you want any advanced features for controlling your smoker? (steps up/down, etc.)
If you answer "yes" to most of these questions then you probably will want to move to a PID.

I've run an Auber Plug N Play PID and it was great.  I have also run the HeaterMeter (much more hardcore and complex) and I am blown away at the features and LOVE running 1 smoker probe and 3 hybrid probes.  Here is a picture of one of my rib smokes recorded by the HeaterMeter, yes I probed the ribs and cooked to temp hehehehe:







So it's all up to you and what you want.  As Bear puts it, he gets everything he needs out of his with simply adding an AMNPS inside of it.   It all matters on what you want to do :)


----------



## bosoxfan (Nov 22, 2017)

Pardon the possibly stupid question, but what is the gen 2.5? How do I tell, when going to purchase one, that it is gen 2.5?  Also, what makes the 2.5 better?


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

The new interior design with weird shaped water pan will let you know it is a gen 2.5:







The gen 2 has a big slanted metal thing in it that runs to a water pan:







Gen 1 has an oval water pan and a big rectangle'ish metal box on the right.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2017)

bosoxfan said:


> Pardon the possibly stupid question, but what is the gen 2.5? How do I tell, when going to purchase one, that it is gen 2.5?  Also, what makes the 2.5 better?



Talbot covered it pretty good, but here's more of how to tell them apart & another link that explains my thought & findings when I tested all 3, and why one is better than the other:
*About Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse (Digital)*
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units) (How to tell them apart)*

Bear


----------



## kboff (Nov 22, 2017)

I just went by Academy and looked at the floor model. The one at Academy looks most like the 2.5. I didn't pay attention to the shape of the water pan but it does have the small slide out wood tray. Thinking about going back and getting one. I have a older analog MES 30 and would like the digital control and wider box.


----------



## kboff (Nov 22, 2017)

Outside of the floor model.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2017)

kboff said:


> I just went by Academy and looked at the floor model. The one at Academy looks most like the 2.5. I didn't pay attention to the shape of the water pan but it does have the small slide out wood tray. Thinking about going back and getting one. I have a older analog MES 30 and would like the digital control and wider box.




They all have the slide out wood tray.
Check those two Links I posted above in Post #19.
One tells you how to tell them apart, and the other link tells about each one.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2017)

kboff said:


> Outside of the floor model.




It's hard to tell by just seeing the face of the front, but it looks like a Gen #1 for a good price.

Like I said, Check out the 2 links I posted.

Bear


----------



## kboff (Nov 22, 2017)

It looks like the top picture in post #18 on the inside. I am going to run back by there in a few min. I will get some more pics. Looks like a gen 1 on the outside and a gen 2.5 on the inside. Is the consensus that no matter what gen it is still a good deal?


----------



## kboff (Nov 22, 2017)

Got some pics.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

kboff said:


> Got some pics.



That looks like a gen 2.5 to me.  I own a gen1 and have owned a gen 2.  That one you show is not like either the gen 1 or 2 :D


----------



## kboff (Nov 22, 2017)

I just brought one home, seemed like a good deal to me. Its a nice upgrade to my basic analog smoker. Will get it unpacked and seasoned tomorrow.


----------



## garbageman918 (Nov 22, 2017)

Had to create an account to firstly thank you guys with contributing so much info that a random person like me searching for info on the academy 40" found this thread. Was thinking of running to the store tomorrow to pick one up but then noticed that sportsman's warehouse also has a 40" masterbuilt but comes with a cover and a remote.  This ad shows a gen 2 (or 2.5?) for $179 for black friday both instore and online.







But if you search the site for item #1478815 it takes you TO THE ITEM LINK where the images look identical to the ones at academy.  But you get remote + cover for $10 more.  No tax for me (TX) which offsets the shipping.  Also, there is a 50 off 250 coupon if you order more on top to get to $250.  Remember it's only going to be that price on BF.

extra thanks to bearcarver for the links to his writeups.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

garbageman918 said:


> Had to create an account to firstly thank you guys with contributing so much info that a random person like me searching for info on the academy 40" found this thread. Was thinking of running to the store tomorrow to pick one up but then noticed that sportsman's warehouse also has a 40" masterbuilt but comes with a cover and a remote.  This ad shows a gen 2 (or 2.5?) for $179 for black friday both instore and online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome!
Sounds awesome!  I hope you thoroughly enjoy the unit :)


----------



## dr k (Nov 23, 2017)

It's a Gen 1 40 box, door, top vent, sensor locations and controller that has more screws around the snap disc sensor, eluding it may have it's own access box in the back with a 2.5 two tiered oval pan and burner assembly. Hybrid
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2017)

garbageman918 said:


> Had to create an account to firstly thank you guys with contributing so much info that a random person like me searching for info on the academy 40" found this thread. Was thinking of running to the store tomorrow to pick one up but then noticed that sportsman's warehouse also has a 40" masterbuilt but comes with a cover and a remote.  This ad shows a gen 2 (or 2.5?) for $179 for black friday both instore and online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi 918,
The one that the (TO THE ITEM LINK) takes me to seems to be some kind of a Hybrid. It has the Gen #2.5 interior with the Gen #1 Controller. If the top Vent is on the back left corner of the Top, instead of the Back right corner of the Top, That could be the best Unit of all. Especially if it has an RF remote, instead of a Bluetooth.
I like that one!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2017)

kboff said:


> It looks like the top picture in post #18 on the inside. I am going to run back by there in a few min. I will get some more pics. Looks like a gen 1 on the outside and a gen 2.5 on the inside. Is the consensus that no matter what gen it is still a good deal?




Yes---The one in your Pics (Post #25) is just like the one "Garbageman918" has the Link to.
It is definitely a Hybrid with Gen #2.5 Guts & Gen #1 Controller.
It is definitely a Great Buy & a Great MES Unit.
And like I said, if the top Vent is on the back left corner instead of the back right, it could very well be the best Unit of ALL.

Bear


----------



## garbageman918 (Nov 23, 2017)

guess sportsman is having their sale early.  ordered mine and they ended up having free shipping and no tax for me.  sweet!


----------



## goldwingnut54 (Nov 25, 2017)

I wound up driving back to Wichita with The Queen for a 2nd unit yesterday. I just couldn't pa$$ up that $pecial low price. Her brother is in for a treat for Christmas!


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 6, 2017)

New here and have been trying to figure out all the differences between the gen's. Found this one on Amazon and just want to confirm it is a gen 2.5? Also been reading a lot about the added pellet smoker, will that still work well with the 30 inch gen 2.5? I read that it was originally designed for the gen 1.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2017)

Drew3308 said:


> New here and have been trying to figure out all the differences between the gen's. Found this one on Amazon and just want to confirm it is a gen 2.5? Also been reading a lot about the added pellet smoker, will that still work well with the 30 inch gen 2.5? I read that it was originally designed for the gen 1.



That is a Gen #2.5.
I don't really follow prices for the 30" units, but that doesn't strike me as a Great price.

The AMNPS fits inside any MES unit. It was designed to fit in one particular wasted space in the Gen #1, but it fits in better places in the other generations.

Bear


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 6, 2017)

That is the cheapest I could find in my quick searching. Since I have narrowed it down to what I want I can start price searching. I just started looking into smokers a couple days ago and it has been overwhelming. I might look for a 40 inch as well just in case I really get into smoking.


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 6, 2017)

This is the best price so far I can find on a MES 30 with Bluetooth. Also they have them in stock at my local store so I can check them out. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterb...C-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-205515767-_-N


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2017)

Drew3308 said:


> That is the cheapest I could find in my quick searching. Since I have narrowed it down to what I want I can start price searching. I just started looking into smokers a couple days ago and it has been overwhelming. I might look for a 40 inch as well just in case I really get into smoking.




Many Peeps, including "The Bear" bought an MES 30 first, to save money.
Then ended up spending a lot more money, when they had to buy an MES 40 anyway, when they found out they had to cut things like Brisket & Ribs in half to fit them in, and like when I made 10 pounds of Unstuffed Bear Sticks, and could only fit 7 pounds in my MES 30.
There's only 2 of us, but some things just don't fit in the MES 30.

I don't like to spend other people's money, but also don't like to see people unhappy with a Smoker that's too small.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2017)

Drew3308 said:


> This is the best price so far I can find on a MES 30 with Bluetooth. Also they have them in stock at my local store so I can check them out.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterb...C-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-205515767-_-N



FYI:
If you can find a Sam's club that has them in stock, their price right now for an:
MES 40 Gen #2.5 with Window is $329.

Pretty good price---Best I ever saw was $299.

Bear


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 6, 2017)

You guys just sold me on the 40. Just checked and my Sams club has 5 in stock. Thanks for all the help so far, I will keep on reading up as I am sure I will have many more questions.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2017)

Drew3308 said:


> You guys just sold me on the 40. Just checked and my Sams club has 5 in stock. Thanks for all the help so far, I will keep on reading up as I am sure I will have many more questions.



Make sure it's a Gen #2.5.

*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units) (How to tell them apart)*


Bear


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 6, 2017)

States it is the Bluetooth one, which I believe you said are all 2.5?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2017)

kboff said:


> I just went by Academy and looked at the floor model. The one at Academy looks most like the 2.5. I didn't pay attention to the shape of the water pan but it does have the small slide out wood tray. Thinking about going back and getting one. I have a older analog MES 30 and would like the digital control and wider box.




They All have slide out wood trays.
Check the links I posted above in Post #19.
Just don't get the one with the big slanted drip plate above the Chip burner, and the little water pan hanging from the left end. That's the Gen #2---Stay away from that one.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 6, 2017)

Seen this price just recently..


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 6, 2017)

Here is the one I will likely get.

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/maste...35&selectedTab=allProducts&_requestid=2370161


----------



## tallbm (Dec 6, 2017)

Drew3308 said:


> Here is the one I will likely get.
> 
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/maste...35&selectedTab=allProducts&_requestid=2370161



Check Academy, they seem to give some deals on MES products.

here is an MES 40inch for $250
https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/...flLcPk-s57dN3PqSshULuyM1mvrD_XfRoC1rUQAvD_BwE

If I had to do it over again I would have gotten the model without the window.  I personally feel the window is worthless and gave up cleaning it. I would clean mine and then after 1 smoke it would be smoked up and useless again to see through so I gave up.  I would have much rather had no window and gained some insulation.

I wish I would have listened to a number of people's feedback about the window being worthless but it was a lesson I had to learn on my own.  No biggy though because I bought it on sale for super cheap during black friday weekend of 2016 :)


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hmm that is a good point. What about the Bluetooth, is that not worth the extra $$ either? Does Academy offer free shipping? If not the price might come closer to the one I can go pick up at Sams.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Seen this price just recently..
> 
> View attachment 346788




Why post that?
That's an awful high price for a Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

Drew3308 said:


> Here is the one I will likely get.
> 
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/maste...35&selectedTab=allProducts&_requestid=2370161




Yup---That's the one I meant, but all of the online ads are "Out of Stock".
If they really have one there at that price, I'd jump on it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Check Academy, they seem to give some deals on MES products.
> 
> here is an MES 40inch for $250
> https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/...flLcPk-s57dN3PqSshULuyM1mvrD_XfRoC1rUQAvD_BwE
> ...




LOL---I would never want another MES without a Window.
My first one was without. Kinda like driving blind.
It's not hard to keep clean, and it's always nice to see what's going on, where your probes are, How the AMNPS is doing, how much smoke is in the Box, seeing how the heat deflector is working, among other things.
Very little heat leaves through the window.
I'm glad more people don't listen to those who say the window is useless.


BTW: $250 is kinda high for a Gen #1 MES 40, without a remote, window or no window.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

What one is this? The Gen 2? The one to avoid?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> What one is this? The Gen 2? The one to avoid?
> 
> View attachment 346804



Yes--Avoid Gen #2 Taboo!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

Rails good?


----------



## Drew3308 (Dec 7, 2017)

Rails in gen 1, which is better than two but not as good as 2.5. From what I have been reading from Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Rails good?



I have no idea what "Rails Good" means,
However that is a Gen #1 interior.
It's the second best MES, but only because the top vent is on the wrong side.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

I meant to ask if the rails are good to put AMMPS on or if they are useful..


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

Not really.
The "Support Rods" are in the Gen #1 only, and they support the left end of the Chip burner assembly.
That is a good place to put the AMNPS, but an even better place is the right end of the bottom rack, because the chip dumper below it can be utilized to control air flow to the AMNPS. All MES models can use the right end of the bottom rack for their AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh.. I see.. I have seen reference to "pulling out your c
Loader shute" X amount  .. cool.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Oh.. I see.. I have seen reference to "pulling out your chip tray" X amount  .. cool.



Some do that. I have personally never seen a benefit to doing anything with the chip drawer, but the Chip dumper can control air flow.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

Would be nice to be able to use the top of those smokers to set a sheet pan on it.. use it for a table. I think a clean top would be better.. without a control or vent.  If those are in the way on all models I don't know.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Would be nice to be able to use the top of those smokers to set a sheet pan on it.. use it for a table. I think a clean top would be better.. without a control or vent.  If those are in the way on all models I don't know.



I think you're babbling again. You post just to post.

Those smokers need the top vent--It's not a table, it's a smoker.
*They tried putting the top vent on the side, and it was a terrible idea.*

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

Great idea..  :D
To bad they don't have this for all models.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Great idea..  :D
> To bad they don't have this for all models.
> 
> View attachment 346823



Johnny please pay attention. Didn't you read Post #62---It's only one above!
I already told you that was a terrible idea.
Nobody that had one with the top vent on the side liked it.
Even a slight breeze would suck the heat out of the vent and also had a lot of blow-back!!!

Bad Idea!!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Johnny please pay attention. Didn't you read Post #62---It's only one above!
> I already told you that was a terrible idea.
> Nobody that had one with the top vent on the side liked it.
> Even a slight breeze would suck the heat out of the vent and also had a lot of blow-back!!!
> ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

They should have shelf available for all Masterbuilt smokers


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2017)

No.. I mean the shelf.. the shelf you can add on. To bad they don't have one for all models.




Then you should say that.
I can't read your mind.
Don't talk in shorthand just to rack up a lot of nothing posts.
You showed a picture of a Gen #2 with a side vent, right after I said Side vents didn't work.
Maybe a thousand posts a month are too much for you to type complete sentences?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 7, 2017)

I clearly stated great idea.. they should have these for all models ..
It shows a shelf with stuff on it..
I didn't think anyone think I was talking about the vent.. when I had been talking about somewhere to place stuff..
I can make it more clear for folks and draw arrows or whatever helps..
I usually don't have trouble with that anywhere else online .


----------



## goldwingnut54 (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, I wound up buying three of these things when they were on sale at Academy Sports. My son and my brother-in-law each got one, (with an Amaz-N-Pellet Smoker of course) and they are both pretty excited about them! 

Just a tad over 200 clams for a TRULY EXCELLENT Christmas present that will bring a lot of fun for many a moon. My Brother In Law never gets excited about gifts, but this time he sure is!

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2018)

goldwingnut54 said:


> Well, I wound up buying three of these things when they were on sale at Academy Sports. My son and my brother-in-law each got one, (with an Amaz-N-Pellet Smoker of course) and they are both pretty excited about them!
> 
> Just a tad over 200 clams for a TRULY EXCELLENT Christmas present that will bring a lot of fun for many a moon. My Brother In Law never gets excited about gifts, but this time he sure is!
> 
> I'm a happy camper.




That's Great, Wingnut!!!
Welcome to the MES Gang!!

Here's a good place to start with an MES:
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.


Bear


----------



## Newbalewb (Jan 1, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Wingnut!!!
> Welcome to the MES Gang!!
> 
> Here's a good place to start with an MES:
> ...


Hey Bear, longtime lurker here that picked up one of these from Academy.  2 cooks in and I notice the paint around the door seal is peeling/melting.  Cause for concern?  Should I exchange it?

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2018)

Newbalewb said:


> Hey Bear, longtime lurker here that picked up one of these from Academy.  2 cooks in and I notice the paint around the door seal is peeling/melting.  Cause for concern?  Should I exchange it?
> 
> Thanks




That's awful fast !!  None of mine ever had any paint peeling.
I would call them & tell them about it, and see what they want to do about it.

However if it's working Great for you, I would hesitate to get it exchanged, because I'd rather touch up the paint on one that works Great than take a chance on getting one that doesn't work as Good.

Bear


----------



## Newbalewb (Jan 2, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That's awful fast !!  None of mine ever had any paint peeling.
> I would call them & tell them about it, and see what they want to do about it.
> 
> However if it's working Great for you, I would hesitate to get it exchanged, because I'd rather touch up the paint on one that works Great than take a chance on getting one that doesn't work as Good.
> ...



Masterbuilt was willing to replace the box but I decided to take it back to Academy.  Manager said there’s been other returns for the same thing so I asked if he’d let me have the all stainless gen 1 mes 40” they also sell.  He was good with that since they both retail for the same $299.  Did the seasoning and everything appears to be working as it should!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2018)

Newbalewb said:


> Masterbuilt was willing to replace the box but I decided to take it back to Academy.  Manager said there’s been other returns for the same thing so I asked if he’d let me have the all stainless gen 1 mes 40” they also sell.  He was good with that since they both retail for the same $299.  Did the seasoning and everything appears to be working as it should!




That's a Great Smoker, with RF Remote.
Was my best smoker for 6 years, and all it needed was a simple heat deflector to get some heat from the right side to the left.

Bear


----------



## Newbalewb (Jan 3, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That's a Great Smoker, with RF Remote.
> Was my best smoker for 6 years, and all it needed was a simple heat deflector to get some heat from the right side to the left.
> 
> Bear



It’s funny you mention the heat deflector...I’ve been trying to find a good picture showing a good setup for that.  Would you happen to have one?  Also, for this gen 1 and amnps , it seems the chip loader tube doesn’t pull out while in the dumping position, so would you just pull it out a bit in the upright position?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2018)

Newbalewb said:


> It’s funny you mention the heat deflector...I’ve been trying to find a good picture showing a good setup for that.  Would you happen to have one?  Also, for this gen 1 and amnps , it seems the chip loader tube doesn’t pull out while in the dumping position, so would you just pull it out a bit in the upright position?
> 
> Thanks for the help!




I never had to pull my Dumper out in my Gen #1, but if you have to, just do whatever it allows to get it where you want it.

My Heat Deflector is just a piece of Aluminum about 9" wide, a little less than the depth from the door to the back. Put the right end tight against the right wall, and put something, like a folded up Piece of foil pan under the left side, so you can adjust the left side up & down to get the heat balanced. Raise the left to push more heat to the left---Lower the left to push less heat to the left.
BTW: In the Gen #1 the AMNPS goes where my AMNS is in this Picture:


----------

